# opening morning



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Made it out opening morn to some public grounds with a buddy......... we manage to strike up two birds at 8am, we made are first setup and they wouldn't work with us, so we packed up made a move about 400yds in front of them...... we set up the dsd decoys and started calling......... boom boom, double gobble, loud too......... we ended up spotting them feeding and strutting occasionally and gobbling at my every call........... then they noticed the dsd decoys and that was it, they committed and came in............. we had a nice show for a good five mins at the decoys before one noticed something was staring at him............ they stuck up their head and on three BOOM..... my buddy and I had our first double............ they are jakes but we had to do it, it was just too text book to pass on............... good luck filling your tags and be careful out there chasing them thunder chickens


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice, congrats to both of you.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats. it's always cool when you get er done.


----------



## Genghis Jon (Jan 5, 2013)

That would be pretty sweet to get 2 at the same time with a buddy. Congrats!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I shared a dbl kill with a friend,we had a jake clukin at our dekes and called up two long beards to us in full strut it was our first turkeys ever.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome story, thanks for sharing!! I am hoping to accomplish the same Feat on sunday with a good buddy of mine! We will see!


----------

